# Detailer's Domain: 2015 BMW M3 - Lemans Blue - Xpel/Glass Coating



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Once this car hit the US shores David brought it right to us to have it protected with Xpel Ultimate and Modesta BC-05.

Here are the shots of what was covered (less the hood (custom) and headlights)










































*Here is a list of products used on the interior.*

1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Barrier
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
1Z einszett Gummi Pflege Stift Rubber Care Stick
Metro Jumbo Vac n Blow
Uber Leather and Carpet Brush
Uber Microfiber Towels
Uber Microfiber Applicator Pad

*Products used on the exterior:*
Adam's New Car Wash
Adam's In and Out Spray
Adam's Undercarriage Spray
Uber Clay Bar
Sonax Fall Out Remover
Sonax Wheel Cleaner Plus
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
NanoSkin AutoScrub Mitt
Meguiar's M101
Sonax EX0406
Modesta M1 Shot
Adam's Super VRT

Modesta Primer 01A - Modesta Pro installer only
Modesta BC04 - Modesta Pro installer only

*Tools used*
Kranzle K2017T Electric Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Cannon made by MTM 
Uber Microfiber Towels
Rupes BigFoot LHR75ES Randon Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Various Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
ScanGrip Multimatch Light 
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Exterior

Before

































Wash/Decon/Clay

Wheels and tires

















































Wheel wells/tires/ wheels all washed and rinsed

















Decon with Sonax Fall Out Remover









Engine cleaned up

































2 Buckets read to go









Who doesn't love foam shots

































Washing down the car with the Uber Wool Wash Mitt









Removing the bug and tar and grime

















Claying

















Rinse

















Clear Film install shots

























Rockers









Luggage strip on top of rear bumper









Fuel Door

















Leading edge of roof

















Spotting the imperfections with the Scangrip Lights!









Before some light scratches and imperfections









After polishing









After polishing we were left with some great results

























Modesta BC-05









Modesta BC-05 getting cured with heat lamps

















The temperature needs to reach 120 degrees F - not there yet.









Final touches
Exhaust tips before









Exhaust tips after








'









Engine shot

















After interior

























































After shots exterior


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Lovely colour and great work guys :thumb:

Are you using Xpel's gel for your installs or regular soap solution?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

we use a bit of both but mostly gel. :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Mega!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Cracking job!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely detail guys.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks I appreciate the feeback everyone. I'm glad to be back on DW.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding results on a stunning car guys. 

Well done. 

Cooks


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome work as usual!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey great work good to see some Adams products. Bit a newbie so what's the little black squeegee type thing you were using on rear ? And what does it do ?

Cheers


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hufty said:


> Hey great work good to see some Adams products. Bit a newbie so what's the little black squeegee type thing you were using on rear ? And what does it do ?
> 
> Cheers


It's used to remove the gel/soap solution from under the paint protection film they were applying


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Top work!

Best decision made by the owner not having the front plate installed as they look so much meaner! 

What wheel cleaner did you use out of interest with the car having ceramics?


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice results. Great colour and I'm liking the roof finish too.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome finish, great work by you. IMO looks better than the coupe, a more resolved design I think with better proportions.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's absolutely stunning. Love that colour too, is it standard in the US? We don't get Le Mans blue over here other than if we were to choose it as an 'Individual' colour (£3,000 extra).

Love the colour/wheel combination too. Best M3 I've seen!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thank guys.

this is an individual color :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

stunning work leading up to a great finished product!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

fantastic work, car looks stunning in that colour. The sky doesn't look a bad colour either, I've forgotten what a non-grey sky looks like


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just stunning guys, love the colour & wheels


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome work on a benchmark car. The M-Power logo on the handbrake is a bit cheesy.


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great work! Also a stunning motor!


----------

